# Coffe mugs-Stainless Steel insert-Tutorial



## winters98 (May 4, 2013)

As requested here is my brief tutorial of how to craft a Wooden Coffee mug with a Stainless steel insert.

There are two techniques depending on your base piece of wood you are using
Solid pieces need a 4x4x7.5" ( 3.5 min), 
Note: if you turn it wet it will possibly warp or you an use a Plug (plugs aer not perferred in my opinion.
i bore the center using forsner bits then lathe out the inside and outside tapers.
or 
Use a true "1" boards cut to length (6"") with a 22 degrees cut and laminated to make an octigon.
This creates a natural inside hollow that you can use with your chuck.
-use waterproof wood glue and place a 8 pieces together by placing rubber bands and letting it dry

This creates a natural inside hollow that you can use with your chuck.
Other resources need:
Stainless Steel insert
Ca Glue
instant Foam
Desired finish( Poly Urathane/Spar)
The insert can be obatianed through a woodworking store such Rockler or like i do jus purchase a $3 mug from holiday and remove the plastic shell.
My finishing method:
Dending on the SS insert lip size lathe a collar lip and set the insert inside, to ensure proper fit.
i then lathe the external to desired form.
before i remove from lather i glue insert in place by sealing with ca glue.

i take a seperating tool and seperate the piece at the desired length. 

Once off the lathe i use foam in a can to seal the inside. immedialy i place/glue a 1/4 piece on the bottom as a base plate.
once dry i final lathe with to make plate match.

Sand
Polish 
Seal.

enjoy


----------

